# My Mods



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Finally got around to taking pictures of the mods. These have been done gradually since purchasing. Some were done by me and some by mskyoutback.

Switch labels

Stove Cover

Soap dispenser

Shelves in wardrobe

Shelves with baskets

Rear shades

Rear shades 2

New outlet

Wheel covers

Drawer to replace flip down door

Battery cutoff

I didn't think I had done much but when you start posting them they add up.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You've been busy..........looks good









Tami


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow...I am impressed.


----------



## CamperDave (May 2, 2006)

kyoutback said:


> Finally got around to taking pictures of the mods. These have been done gradually since purchasing. Some were done by me and some by mskyoutback.
> 
> Switch labels
> 
> ...


Nice mods, where did you get the stove cover and the shades? Those are things I like. The soap dispenser is pretty cool too.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

The shades are the room darkening type from JCPenney. I think I got the soap dispenser from Linens'n Things. The stove cover is just a top to the modular carts from Lowe's. It was in the isle where all of the wire shelving and custom shelving accessories are. I glued some of the rubber shelf liner to the bottom to keep it from sliding and it has never moved during travel.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wheel covers are a nice touch. Do they spin backwards when you're at a stop light like all those high school kids cars?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Mods keep them coming









Don


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I know this is liable to start a posting war, but shouldn't you have switched the negative post instead of the hot side?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

GoVols said:


> I know this is liable to start a posting war, but shouldn't you have switched the negative post instead of the hot side?
> [snapback]107456[/snapback]​


Nice catch, it would be safer. The pos side can have a tendency to spark when connecting which is dangerous. The neg should not spark.

John


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

GoVols said:


> I know this is liable to start a posting war, but shouldn't you have switched the negative post instead of the hot side?
> [snapback]107456[/snapback]​


There was a reason I did it that way. I think it wouldn't fit on the neg. side. I can re-visit that. Thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice work. The wheel covers don't look bad.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

My simple brain really keyed on the switch labels...for some reason I thought they would be unsightly but they're not! What's unsightly is watching me or my husband stand there switching everything on and off a million times like idiots.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks great. Having seen some of your mods at our rally last fall (thanks for the tour) I have added many on my to do list.

And I have been telling DW about my plan to get a set of "spinners" for the TT wheels.

Alas, she must not share my vision. She just gives me the "Buffalo Eye"


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

Where did you get the wheel covers?


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

chipb43 said:


> Where did you get the wheel covers?
> [snapback]110227[/snapback]​


Local auto store (AutoZone maybe). Just cheapies (because that's the way we are!







)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mskyoutback said:


> Local auto store (AutoZone maybe). Just cheapies (because that's the way we are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that









Don


----------

